# 5 Keys To Permanent Fat Loss



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

I have very little interest these days in all the media-hyped stories of dramatic, rapid losses of body weight.”Big losers” don’t impress me, for numerous reasons. For one, weight is not fat. “Weight” could be composed of mostly lean tissue, or it could be mostly water weight. In fact, I would go a step further [...]

*Read More...*


----------

